# Different styles of grooming a st. poodle



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

A good book to have is Shirley Kalstones Poodle grooming book. It is a wonderful tool.

What do you mean by long coat?

Here are a few websites showing different styles of clips.
http://www.groomers.net/discus/messages/126/2008.html?1236317225
http://www.caninereference.com/cani...f/lkakcAlpha/9180FB942ADB920D85256E71006E9642

you can also just Google or Dogpile "Poodle Clips/cuts"

Haha I have to laugh at saying the dog will stay indoors, its hard to keep a Standard inside. I though the same thing but just two days after grooming my standard, Tuesday, she is filthy from playing outside! :lol:


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm sure that will happen, I have a nice large yard and part of it is mud and turns to swamp after a night of rain. I also have a 5 month old Great Pyrenees and it always seems right after fluffing out her coat she's all caked in mud again!

I really just mean i'd like to keep the coat long and pretty natural, maybe a clean face but that's about it.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

LoL, I spent two hours bathing and drying Jazz this week. She was extra dirty because I was a bab mommy and skipped her weekly bath last week. Wow!! The amout of "stuff" that she had in her coat was amazing. Of course the day I groomed her it rained that night and she was one big dirty mess after just a few minutes in the yard *eye roll* 
I keep my girl in kind of an english saddle. I say kind of because only her back end has ever been scissored. Her jacket has been left natural except for some light shaping on the bottom. I keep telling myself I'm going to make time to scissor it and make it nicer and more finished looking and dang if I can find the time sometimes to even bath her. There is something to be said, especialy working in a groom shop, for keeping a shorter coat in a stylish trim. It takes at least an hour to blow dry Jazz's coat now, bleh. 

Are you going to try and see how long you can get the coat to grow before you get fed up with it?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I would like to see how long I can keep it. I would be able to bring him to work with me as often as i'd like so he'll stay brushed out. I take my Pyrenees to work with me almost every day because she just loves it. Everyone in the shop loves on her, pets her, 4 different people brush her coat, it's almost like I don't have to do anything!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What a cute baby you have. 

It's really difficult to find photos of some of the poodle styles on the net so the Kalstone book is definitly the way to go. 

Any style can be maintained in any length you choose, with maybe the excepts of the kennel clip or sportsman as some of my clients call it. That basicly calls for the dog to be shaved down so you wouldn't be able to go all natural with that one.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are some photos of Poodles I found on Flikr that I really like how the coat is kept.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/davedube/3279996384/in/[email protected] - looks like a beautiful senior dog!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/standpoodlegirl/3262999419/in/[email protected]


----------

